# Hole size diameter for pail feeders



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

What the smallest diameter I can use for holes in the lid of inverted pail feeders?

For the feeder for my observation hive I have a 3# honey jar upside down at the top of the hive with 1/16", 1.5mm holes in the lid over #7 mest screen. I think that every time the table that the hive is on get bumped at all some sugar syrup dribbles out and over time I have icicles of sugar runing down the comb. I'm thinking that maybe a smaller hole size might help.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

The lastest issue of Bee Culture has an article devoted to this topic as it relates to boardman feeders. Same principles should apply to pail feeders. I don't remeber the hole size discussed but do remember that testing was highly recommended.

The one gallon pail feeders from Brushy Mountain have a fine wire mesh screen and Better Bee has a replacement feeder plug that has a larger screen but of a similar mesh size. I have am using both of these and do not experience the leakage you have from your pails. What you describe is not good and if the feeders leak onto the cluster it may kill the colony.

Fix it quick!

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use about 1/16" or less in my plastic bucket lids. I have started putting fewer holes now as well, 8-12 instead of 30 or so.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

GRAVITY-TYPE - Best for supplying winter stores and stimulating brood rearing. Flow can be regulated w/ qty of holes in lid [ABX&XYZ, 1974, p282] according to the needs of the season [DLW]. 
	Punch 2 or 3 [Ref 5, p252], half-dozen [Ref 12, p640], 6 to 10 [Ref 15, p56], 20 to 40 [Ref 9, p169] holes in lid.
	Hole size - 1/16" dia. (.062") [Ref 9, p169, ABX&XYZ, 1974, p282], use 4d nail [Ref 9, p169, Ref 12, p640, 641] (4d = about .100" [DLW). Regulate flow w/ 5/64" holes (1/8" too big) [Source?].


----------



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info and refrences everybody. I don't understand why I'm getting leakage from my feeder, everything seams right. I filled my feeder half full with water and tried to get some out and some does come out but I have to agitate it more than I think it gets when the table get bumped. I drilled some holes in a lid with my smallest drill bit a .040" diameter and some still dribbles out if agitated enough. I'm wondering now if maybe the #7 hardware cloth that the feeder sits on does something with the water tension? It's never enough dipping to notice but over many months its obvious from all the hardened sugar.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

mpjourdan- you are correct with the assumption that the hardware cloth may have something to do with it. There has to be a space between the hardware cloth and the lid with holes. Pieces of popcicle sticks for shims works. I had the exact same problelm with an observation hive feeder, once i isolated the jar lid contact from the hardware cloth the problem disappeared!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I know there's nothing you can do about your current setup, but in another thread somebody was asking for advice on feeder location in an OHive
this is a good argument for placing it at the bottom
here's mine

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/oh/Dsc01513.jpg

I poke the holes in mine with one of those tiny nails for nailing in the frame wedges
much smaller that 1/16"
no leaks, might actually be too small (bees seem to take syrup slower than I expected)

Dave


----------

